# favorite fish?



## konstargirl (Dec 2, 2009)

Since I didn't find a thread similar to this, I guess I'll be te first one. My favorite fish are Pearl Gouramis, Cory cats, and the Pleco, and platies. I think they have intersting personalities and my dad used to own a pearl gourami and a common pleco and they were housed in a 46 gallon tank.  So I was wondering what everyone favorite fish??


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

my favorite fish is breaded and deep fried blue pike..
unfortunately i have just way too many favorites..clown ; munki and angelicus loaches are right up there.cories and many tetras also
but i just could not pick one.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

lohachata said:


> my favorite fish is breaded and deep fried blue pike


Orange ruffy in a tator tot hot dish.... delicious

Anyway my favorite fish is "Eric the Fish." He is my permanently injured Melanochromis Pulpican (a purple cichlid). He lives in a 10 gallon full of hamster tubes and has 2 synodontis catfish to keep him company. Although when the catfish get bigger they will have to move out.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Synodontis catfish, any species. Though I do also like bichirs and ropefish.


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

freshly hot steaming lobster tail 

electric blue jack dempsey for fresh water, and a clown fish for salt water.


----------



## vintagetankgirl (Feb 25, 2009)

My old time favorites are the Rummy-nose Tetra and Tiger Barbs, which I had together in my first tank 14 years ago...now that I feel old, my most recent favorite fish is the Bolivian Ram.


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

I like those, umm, you know. The ones that stay in the water.


----------



## Redwings (Dec 22, 2009)

Parrot fish, Oscars, cory cats and common plecos.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

I like Chu Toro, sashimi style, with a quick dip in a lightly wasabi'd soysauce.
but breaded and deepfried whole trout is just as good imo.

for live fish, sid thimunki is the bees knees


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

German rams, rummy nose tetras, birchirs


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)

.sturgeon.


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

Cory cats & goldfish!


----------



## br00tal_dude (Dec 26, 2009)

I love my African Butterfly Fish, and all my loaches =]


----------



## konstargirl (Dec 2, 2009)

@Lemons: LOL I can see why you like them. Is it because your profile picture??


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

hmm gotta be beer battered halibut


----------



## llamas (Jun 29, 2009)

Saltwater: Naso Tang

Frshwater: Rams, Apistos, Oscar, Angels, Pretty much any other fish....


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

how you gonna get batter on a barn door???


----------



## bustnova (Feb 9, 2009)

Sail Fin Mollies


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

My mom's favorite fish was an ob zebra (purple blotches on white background) it had a big blotch around one eye, so she called it "Spot" and it acted like a dog, following her across the tank to beg for food. I saw a pic of him recently when I was digging through some old slides looking for something else. One of these days I'll scan the slide. It was like 20 years ago and she still talks about that fish.

My favorite fish is always the last one that spawned. Right now its two pair of pelvicachromis. The fry are so cute.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

Ya konstar, I loved him. He just died a week or two ago though


----------



## uglyfishyay (Jan 16, 2010)

*hmm...*

well i would have to say my favoraite fish is the rope fish. hes so ugly that he touches my heart everyday. and my 2nd would have to be my dalmation molly!

as for cooked fish. ya wont happen.


----------



## konstargirl (Dec 2, 2009)

^ I colud see you have a pictures of your fish as your avatar. lol


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

My favorites are our Dragon Goby (Atticus), my guppies (all hand-picked for their gorgeousness, and all unnamed), and our Wal-Mart rescue molly (named WallyMolly) because she beat the odds!!


----------



## wmoyer2006 (Mar 17, 2010)

Definitely Oscars.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Alaskan King Crab dipped in butter. 'nough said on that side of things (Uh Bob? Help a chick out?)

I like puffers a lot which is why I am working on setting up that tank. Of course once I have them I may hate them, but I doubt it. At this point I think that it might be warm enough to ship before the LFS actually get them in. (This is the hold up with that tank). 

The favorite fish I ever got was a pair of Jack Dempsey's. Pair does not necessarily mean mating, they could have both been male or female, there were just 2 of them. They were really colorful and fun to watch. If I ever convert my 100 or get a second fairly nice sized tank (like a 55 or above) I would definitely find a way to put JD's in it. Mine did front flips. Really. I took video of it, just check out my 100 ga thread. It's right there LOL. 

Favorite fish on the planet: Dolphins. Man are they awesome to watch. 

Fish I would seek to avoid: There was this pink/orangish Cichlid with a big forehead bump (wish I knew more about them to give a better idea of what kind it was) at the LFS once. I put my hand up to the tank to see if it would follow my hand (it was about the size of my hand). Good thing there was glass in the way. That thing ATTACKED. About killed itself on the glass trying to get at me. Then I just had to mess with it on purpose but when it first did it I was startled. Yeah, I don't want that in my tank. I choose life.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

I've got two favorite.
Discus and then angelfish


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2010)

OB that sounds like a Flower Horn or a hybrid of it. they get mean. the females of these fish get really pretty if fed the right food.

my fav fish y far are the Rams.....just love em.


----------



## MairaLuvFishes (Mar 26, 2010)

I <3 my black moor goldfish...my dragon gobys & my neighbor has a shovelnose catfish that I would love to have...if he didn't want my fishes as his meals!


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

MairaLuvFishes said:


> I <3 my black moor goldfish...my dragon gobys & my neighbor has a shovelnose catfish that I would love to have...if he didn't want my fishes as his meals!


Yeah catfish are cool but they're kinda dead to me at this point, lol. We lost like 7 fish fish to our Eclipse Cats and Asian Upside-Down Cat


----------



## Mikeyrocks12345 (Apr 1, 2010)

I love Black moors when i was little i had one for 5 years 
the i gave it to my grandpa


----------



## danielhargreave (Apr 2, 2010)

mine are the balloon mollies


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

As far as I know OB zebras occur naturally in Lake Malawi, but they are rare, especially males. Like the yellow lab, a rare fish became more common in the hobby than the common (striped) zebra in the lake did. But its not entirely impossible that some of our common aquarium cichlids are hybrids. Fish collected in the lakes were bred in ponds prior to first export.


----------



## Saitou (Mar 20, 2010)

I love Mollys


----------

